

Show HN: Top Facebook Friends Graph - jacobwg
https://jacobwg.com/facebook-friends/

======
jacobwg
This is a fairly fun tool I wrote to visualize the "friend score" that
Facebook computes (to build search autocomplete). It works best in any modern
browser except for Internet Explorer.

